# Another Vent/Rant About Life



## bCreative (May 11, 2010)

I hate life! Sometimes I feel like what's the point! I try so hard and get nothing out of it. It wasn't suppose to be like this. I thought being an adult would be fun but so far it's been pure hell! I'm frustrated, stressed, angry and depressed. I can't do this anymore...I quit! I can't do this anymore and I can't take it anymore! I quit life. If this is how it's going to be then I truly do not want to be a part of it! I'm done.

I also just hate the way I look! Half the time I hate looking in the mirror, so disgusted with what I see looking back at me. My body, my hair....just everything is a mess!!


----------



## Johnnie (May 11, 2010)

Just curious....you're living with your parents right? I know you've got issues w/your brother. I think it's time to move out. Maybe that would help.


----------



## bCreative (May 11, 2010)

Wow.....I post a lot in this section huh?

I know I need to move out but I can't that's the issue. I have no idea where to go, and if I'm having problems finding work now, I can't imagine living on my own because I will quickly be back home.


----------



## reesesilverstar (May 11, 2010)

I agree with Johnnie. It may be time to move away and get some independence, give yourself some time to breathe new air.

I've read about ppl making drastic changes and it was the best thing they could have done for themselves. Is there some where you wish you could live? Something you wish you could do? Then maybe start saving a little every week so you could move there. Get SOME job while you're in the city you love until you get the job you love in the city you love. Dreams and goals help take our minds off the things that stress us out. Because you're working towards something it kinda drowns out all the bull other ppl are saying or doing because your tunnel has a light on the other end of it.


----------



## bCreative (May 11, 2010)

Man I guess I am always ranting about my family and life......didn't realize that.


----------



## Johnnie (May 11, 2010)

^Ooh, that's tough then. Man, I wish I could give you better advice but I really don't know what to say. Just I'm sorry you're going through a rough time right now. It always sucks when sh** hits the fan and keeps snow balling.

Do you have friends you can hang out with for several hours during the day? To get you away for a while. How about relatives nearby? Maybe get involved in the community or programs throughout the state?

As for work, maybe you can settle for something other than what you're looking for. Something not miserable but as a simple means for money and time away. Idk,

but I hope someone else can be more enlightening.

BUMP


----------



## bCreative (May 11, 2010)

Oh man.......I feel like I'm in bad shape.

Thank you two for the advice. Maybe I should stay off the net for awhile and focus on me. I've already deleted my Twitter and Facebook.

I have no family around, mostly everyone is in North Carolina or Georgia.


----------



## Adrienne (May 11, 2010)

Last time I felt like that I was 16, dating my husband (he was 18), and I hated being at home. My parents and I were constantly fighting about everything. I was rebellious but at the same time we all just couldn't function together at all. At that time, I had already been on nonspeaking terms with my oldest sister for 2 years even though we shared a bathroom and her room was next to mine, me and my two brothers absolutely despised each other horribly and literally got into physical fights even though they could easily kick my a$$ (my two brothers and I were all born within exactly 2 1/2 years so theres not much of an age difference).

I remember one time when my parents weren't home, we all got into it and my brother threw a steel toe shoe at my other brother. The shoe ricocheted off him and hit me on the shoulder. My brother who threw the shoe went to my parents bedroom after my other brother threw the shoe back at his head and he grabbed a dvd player and threw it at us and then locked himself in the room. My other brother literally threw a butcher knife and hammer nearly missing my brothers arm when he was trying to throw other crap at us. We were very violent.

I used to get along very well with my dad but my mom would get super pissed when my dad favored me instead of her and was jealous of our bond. This caused alot of tension between all of us and I can understand it better now that I am married with a child of my own. It wasn't so much our bond but our ability to get along easily and well. My parents relationship was very strained too and they separated for about 3 months with my mom moving to florida with my sister, her son, and my youngest brother. We were always b*tchin about something and I couldn't take it anymore. I wanted out and the cost didn't matter. I had a crappy part time job that only paid 6.50 an hour. I was about to start my senior year in high school. My husband was immature at the time too and he wanted us to move out saying we would be fine. But I knew what would happen, I knew we couldn't afford but I didn't care. We rented a house without my parents knowing and when we got into a huge fight again, I threw it in there faces. Immature I know but by then, it didn't matter to me. I moved my stuff out that night and didn't have any contact with them for a month until my dad called me.

It took me moving out, screwing up by not graduating (got my GED instead), doing bad financially for a few years, having a child too young, all this to "fix" my issues. I realized that I could never live back home, I can't deal with that closeness. A whole lot more has happened since then but it's all been for the best I think. Sure I screwed up but my relationships with them are healthier. My son loves visiting my brothers and would much rather hold their hands when crossing the street than mine bc Gio thinks they're "cool" (they're still geeky gamers imo lol) and they love playing with him, I can actually talk to my brothers without ever fighting, my mom and I have a very good relationship and we can talk about whatever, my sister and I have since repaired ours as well and I have no personal issues with her and my dad and I have the strongest bond out of any my siblings. We can talk about anything and we have adult conversations and share our problems. I ask him for advice all the time and we always try to make time to go out to eat bc of our hectic schedules.

I'm not saying move out. I know you've had these problems for quite awhile but there is always an alternative. There has to be something that can help you whether it be a job, some distancing from your family, a new hobby, maybe a new way of thinking. I truly wish you the best of luck




.


----------



## divadoll (May 12, 2010)

Originally Posted by *bCreative* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I hate life! Sometimes I feel like what's the point! I try so hard and get nothing out of it. It wasn't suppose to be like this. I thought being an adult would be fun but so far it's been pure hell! I'm frustrated, stressed, angry and depressed. I can't do this anymore...I quit! I can't do this anymore and I can't take it anymore! I quit life. If this is how it's going to be then I truly do not want to be a part of it! I'm done.
I also just hate the way I look! Half the time I hate looking in the mirror, so disgusted with what I see looking back at me. My body, my hair....just everything is a mess!!

Everyone will go through this at least once or twice in their lives. They are growing pains and it may happen later in life when it gets called 'midlife crisis'. 
Below is a simple math formula to illustrate..

Your Efforts + Parental Support = Life satisfaction
As a young adult, its hard to realize that how your life turns out is equal to the effort that you put into it. Moving from being children to becoming an adult, young adults don't realize how much of this equation is subsidized by your parents' efforts. Shifting the balance from your parents' input in your life to your efforts makes it seem like life is becoming harder. Once you are able to balance your efforts and get used to how much effort it REALLY takes, it will become more bearable. Withdrawing from parental support will require you to put in 100% effort and it will feel like the world is going to fall apart but you will get used to that responsibility as time goes on. 

I felt this way to the point where I was suicidal. I survived, you will too. this is just a storm in your life, ride it out. Find people that inspire you and be with them and find things to do that inspire you.


----------



## Lucy (May 16, 2010)

it sounds to me like you need to just do something to get yourself out of this rut. i always take the "hate something, change something" mantra in times like this. if it's bothering you this much, change something.

think of one small thing that could make you feel better and do it. maybe it's getting a haircut. maybe it's saving up a little money each week like reese suggested. if you feel like you're actively doing something to change your life, you will start to feel better.

don't worry about ranting or melting down on here, we all do it sometimes


----------



## LashTV (Jun 26, 2010)

if life was easy and pleasent we would get bored, we need that challenge. i know what you mean about it being pure hell that is the stage i am at now. i seem to be in a cycle and have broke down when my mum was around saying i cant do it anymore its just too hard, too much of a struggle and for what to wake up the next day and do it all over again but

you know what we need that, we need those challenges, the struggles it is how we learn to do things right. i miss when i was a child because you have minimal responsibilities and people to take care of you. when your a teenager you have minimal rent to pay if any and the rest of the hundreds is yours to save, spend, go out having a good time, drinking and then resting next day... but then you become a adult and everything is gone the second it comes in. stress comes out more, you feel your digging yourself upwards through a mine shaft forever struggling. you dont go out clubbing, socialising like that anymore because you think "dont need a hangover, not when i have the kids up early, the washing to do etc etc"

everything is a chore now but seriously moving out is a good thing see if there are any cheap flats for you until you can afford something more or a house share with ppeople your own age. you can socialize or be on your own entirely up to you.

dont give up on life it does have its good times. me and my partner feel like were living in hell at the moment but we still have good days and spend time doing stuff which is fun which is what you need to feel like its worth living each day..

good luck sweety message me anytime if you need to talk xx


----------



## Tyari (Jul 3, 2010)

Have you ever been treated for depression?


----------



## Ingrid (Jul 4, 2010)

awww I am so sorry to hear that. We all go through that in life, depends on how severe it is of course. I am not too happy with how things are going with my life currently as well, but sometimes when I think about it, life has its ups an downs, when you hit rock bottom, things will always go back up. If you think it is very severe, maybe you can talk to a therapist? it will help you.

I hate it when girls say that when they look into the mirror they hate this and that, why do you have to look at what is bad? look at what is good about you, everyone has something good about them, you just have to find them


----------

